# one interesting Lassus work on outhere records a most hear trust me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is a gem called Canticum Canticorum, choeurs de chambre de Namur ensemble lead by someone name Leonardo Garcia Alarcon.

But the firt lisen did not impress me either i was too depres or i did not take notice now i find it actually good ,and the presentation is top notch hmm hmm , beautifull collorful the cd most stays
if i ever heard and imbecil tell me again the cd most leave i so no way jose..

This is basically Lassus sacred and secular material so it may appeal to a wider audience less releigious perhaps...speculation speculation?

Buy this and tell me what you think after fews lisen first and second lisen are usually not that telling unless it'S incredibly catchy music i dont know. anyway..

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes a nice CD, very refined. Other Lassus things I like include the Penitential Psalms, and the Lagrime di San Pietro.


----------

